# Magellan Cooler (Cheap Yeti)



## creoletexan (Oct 11, 2013)

Has anyone given these a shot? I grabbed the last one at Academy on Westheimer. They're sold out online so they must be doing well. Only issue is they only come in brown 50 quarts, but for 200 bucks vs 350 bucks for a Yeti 45 quart, I'm willing to try it out. The wife, the lab, and I are camping in VA and NC next week, so we'll see how it does.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Be sure post a review....also.if the beer is getting warm drink faster


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

No stylish baby-blue? For a fisherman, the brown is perfect. Be sure to tell us how it keeps ice.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I suppose, if you like knock offs, it might be good.





























Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> No stylish baby-blue? For a fisherman, the brown is perfect. Be sure to tell us how it keeps ice.


Lol


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Be sure to tell us how it *makes* ice.


FIFY...


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Online indicates none available......


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Most importantly, do you get a sticker for the back of the truck?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL... 

It should work well. I saw one at a river party last week and it was fine.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Online indicates none available......


The one that says "hey crackhead, I have a cooler for you to steal back here"

They shortened that to YETI

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

if u leave it out and no one steals it than it cant be as good as the original. thats the true test of how good it is.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> I suppose, if you like knock offs, it might be good.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like it because its NOT a Yeti!


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

I picked up one of these about 3 weeks ago, holds ice just as long as my sons yeti for half the price. Very pleased with it.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Can anybody laser etch these? I need 10,000


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Id get one if they made a big 160 qt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Haha*



gom1 said:


> Can anybody laser etch these? I need 10,000


Man you and empty pockets must have some crazy ideas!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

RRfisher said:


> Most importantly, do you get a sticker for the back of the truck?


Hahaha, this spring I got a YETI sticker at Buccess and slapped it on my white Coleman extreme, left it on a cargo rack on the back of my Tahoe at the Little League field. 4 hours later ...gone. IDK if the sticker had anything to do with it, but it sure got yanked.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

el dorado said:


> Hahaha, this spring I got a YETI sticker at Buccess and slapped it on my white Coleman extreme, left it on a cargo rack on the back of my Tahoe at the Little League field. 4 hours later ...gone. IDK if the sticker had anything to do with it, but it sure got yanked.


Some crack head will try to sell it and learn from his mistake.

Dude it's a yeti.

Ummm no it isn't it's a sticker on a Coleman.

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

el dorado said:


> Hahaha, this spring I got a YETI sticker at Buccess and slapped it on my white Coleman extreme, left it on a cargo rack on the back of my Tahoe at the Little League field. 4 hours later ...gone. IDK if the sticker had anything to do with it, but it sure got yanked.


I've been looking for a Rubbermaid sticker for my Yeti Roadie that my brother gave me. I'm embarrassed to take it in public for fear of 2coolers mocking me. :rotfl:


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

el dorado said:


> Hahaha, this spring I got a YETI sticker at Buccess and slapped it on my white Coleman extreme, left it on a cargo rack on the back of my Tahoe at the Little League field. 4 hours later ...gone. IDK if the sticker had anything to do with it, but it sure got yanked.


So you're saying I should probably take this one off?


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

essayons75 said:


> I've been looking for a Rubbermaid sticker for my Yeti Roadie that my brother gave me. I'm embarrassed to take it in public for fear of 2coolers mocking me. :rotfl:


Yeti bad!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't how it'll keep ice,but our electronic test equipment costing 1,000's of bucks can in Magellan cases.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Yeti*

For two years I thought my neighbors last name was Yeti, he had it scribbled with a magic marker on all his ice chests. His favorite was a big styrofoam one.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

el dorado said:


> Hahaha, this spring I got a YETI sticker at Buccess and slapped it on my white Coleman extreme, left it on a cargo rack on the back of my Tahoe at the Little League field. 4 hours later ...gone. IDK if the sticker had anything to do with it, but it sure got yanked.


That's the main thing keeping me from buying a nice cooler. Yeti's, or Magellan for that matter, seem to work well, but draw too much attention. I own probably 7 or 8 coolers, mostly Coleman or Igloo, and wouldn't hesitate to leave any of them in the back of my truck for weekend, no matter where I go. I was at a softball tourny a few weeks ago and everyone had cheap coolers on wheels except one guy with a Yeti. The Yeti guy had to lock his up inside the cab of his truck anytime he went anywhere, The rest of us just left our coolers sitting where they were, even if for two or three hours unattended just sitting out in the open.

I work in a crappy part of town and many times have forgotten to take a cooler out of my truck after the weekend and left it parked outside. Never a problem, and if there were somebody would probably open the cooler, steal a couple gatoraides, and leave the cooler. Probably not gonna happen with a better cooler.


----------



## creoletexan (Oct 11, 2013)

UPDATE. My wife and I just got back. We left Houston last Saturday, camped twice on the way to Baltimore, and camped twice on the way back. I didn't pre-cool the cooler. I filled it up with ice at Bucees in Baytown and didn't have to add ice until Thursday and that's with a fair amount of openings. The temperature varied. We experienced temps from the 50s on up to the 80s. 

I know Yetis and the like are fine coolers, but for my budget, this cooler did the job. I hope Magellan expands their line.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> No stylish baby-blue? For a fisherman, the brown is perfect. Be sure to tell us how it keeps ice.


Never mind if it keeps, question is will it make ice.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

creoletexan said:


> I hope Magellan expands their line.


They will if this sells.....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I used to have 3 yetis and two brutes. My sons and brothers have liberated all but the 250qt yeti, I guess it's too heavy. Anyway, if I get one of these maybe they won't steal it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Bison 50 is on my wish list...


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We sell the Orca coolers at Big Guy's. I like the 20 qt Orca over my Yeti Roadie. The Orca 20 is a true 20 quart vs the Roadie. I had to grind the handle ear thingys off my Yeti to use the metal handle. The Orcas do what the Yetis do for less money. Made in Nashville Tn.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im looking for a premium 165qt one thats NOT a YETI for my boat. Problem is most of them are too dang heavy and not a true 165qt. I hope Magellan makes a bigger one.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Im looking for a premium 165qt one thats NOT a YETI for my boat. Problem is most of them are too dang heavy and not a true 165qt. I hope Magellan makes a bigger one.


Although it's not a 165 Quart, check out our Bison 150 Quart Cooler. It's about 25 quarts bigger than Y's. It's true to capacity and features custom lid graphics, a built-in ruler on a 3-inch lid, dual drain plugs, 3 latches, open grab handles for securing the cooler and is Made in USA.

https://www.bisoncoolers.com/shop/brute-box-150-qt/

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------

